# People know about junk silver...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I stepped away from my office and I wasn't on the road and I happened upon a group of people just casually talking. One mentioned that by some chance he happened to receive a silver quarter in change! That's rare now. Immediately a woman offered him TWO quarters for it while snickering, and he knew it was worth more. Everyone there. Thank goodness for foreigners working drive thru windows...we'll still have a miniscule chance of getting the coins.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I stepped away from my office and I wasn't on the road and I happened upon a group of people just casually talking. One mentioned that by some chance he happened to receive a silver quarter in change! That's rare now. Immediately a woman offered him TWO quarters for it while snickering, and he knew it was worth more. Everyone there. Thank goodness for foreigners working drive thru windows...we'll still have a miniscule chance of getting the coins.


I suspect they were middle-aged.
Most younger people have NO IDEA what a real silver quarter is.
Ask them if you don't believe me.

Makes me wonder what good my "junk" silver will do me if I need it.
Have switched to buying "bullion" silver coins. Easier for people to understand. (Have still kept my "junk" silver.)


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A couple years ago I worked for the small grocery store nearby, and I couldn't believe how many old dimes (1930s to 1950s) and buffalo nickels I found in the cash register! I sifted through the change every time I worked. I bought all of them I found, as well as any other old or unusual coins.


----------



## spacestuff4me (Jan 7, 2010)

*Junk Silver*

Every month I order $2k of 1/2 dollars from my bank and I go through them looking for 90% & 40% silver coins. In the last batch of coins I found about 30-40 Kennedy Proof coins, all in mint condition, plus there was about $75 in face value of 90% silver and $150 in face value 40% coins. Obviously someone had brought the bank this silver and didn't care about it, so I was more than happy to take them for face value.

I usually end up with $20-30 of face value silver for every $5000 in coins that I get from the bank. You're not going to get rich doing this, but I sit in front of the TV at night going through these rolls, so it's like finding free money. So with silver being $30 an oz, it's worth it to find the silver nobody cares about.

I just had a buddy who took 150 Morgan & Peace dollars to a pawnshop where they offered him $5 each and I ended up buying them for $10 each. He was thrilled and couldn't care less about these silver dollars, so it was a nice addition to the hoard.


----------

